# XR2 Engine Bay - New Pics.



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Well, despite the snow showers making it very difficult for me to detail the Fiat outside, I did at least manage to get working on the XR's engine bay over the Easter break. Still a few bits to do like polish & wax the inside of the bonnet and respray some of the cable split loom coverings but it's getting there :thumb:

All the Carbon Fibre is real as well - no sticky back plastic fake stuff for me! LOL!


----------



## Sam08ST (Oct 27, 2007)

Very nice mate and clean! Those covers for the battery etc did you have them custom made? I havent seen them like that before.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

:doublesho soo clean :thumb:

looks great


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Samzetec-s said:


> Very nice mate and clean! Those covers for the battery etc did you have them custom made? I havent seen them like that before.


The header tank, washer bottle and brake fluid reservoir ones were made by me from aluminium, the battery cover is a stainless one that I bought :thumb:


----------



## Sam08ST (Oct 27, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> The header tank, washer bottle and brake fluid reservoir ones were made by me from aluminium, the battery cover is a stainless one that I bought :thumb:


Very nice, youve done a top job :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

WOW :argie:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is one awesome engine bay... so clean!!! :thumb:


----------



## ZSDunk (May 8, 2007)

OMG thats mind blowing lol! No wonder she sleeps inside 
Are you going to be doing any shows in the summer.....as in Ford fair at Silverstone 
Would love to see this in the flesh!
Do you have any more pics/progress threads on any other forums i could take a look at, im seriously impressed!!!!
Dunk


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ZSDunk said:


> OMG thats mind blowing lol! No wonder she sleeps inside
> Are you going to be doing any shows in the summer.....as in Ford fair at Silverstone
> Would love to see this in the flesh!
> Do you have any more pics/progress threads on any other forums i could take a look at, im seriously impressed!!!!
> Dunk


Cheers for the comments everyone :thumb:

Dunk, I am planning on doing a few shows this year (hopefully), but not full on concours anymore, I won Ford Fair in 2003 & 2004 and retired from it, but I hope to have it on a club stand somewhere (not sure which club yet though  ).
No progress pics I'm afraid though, as most of this was done about 5 years ago before I was involved in any forums, so at the time I never thought to make a picture 'diary' of everything I did, like some have on this forum to great effect. I wish I had done now, though.


----------



## PTAV (Nov 10, 2007)

all i can say is........ to much time on your hands...ill find you a women! 

Keep up the good work


----------



## Warduke (Sep 21, 2007)

Looks mint viper nice one...:thumb:


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats to clean.lol.looks mint mate


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

That looks great, you can see how much hard work has gone into it.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys :thumb: much appreciated - makes all the hard work worthwhile


----------



## GBS (Mar 21, 2008)

Very Nice! There's nothing like a clean engine bay.


----------



## Iggy (Aug 28, 2007)

Thats not just the cleanest engine Ive EVER seen, but the cleanest THING!


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Holy crap that looks awesome!


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow!
Don't usually go in for this sort of thing but that's really rather impressive.


----------



## Tyrrell (Jan 29, 2007)

that looks awesome mate !!!


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice and tidy without being over the top


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Buzzsaw said:


> Nice and tidy without being over the top


Glad you think so, as in its previous incarnation it was a bit _too_ 'bling' really - (great for impressing concours judges and the public at shows, but a bloody nightmare to keep polishing  ) - cheers :thumb:

Just got to swap those blue HT leads for some Magnecor KV85s in red, then all the colour theme in the bay matches everything else on the car i.e Black, Red & Silver/Ally


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

*Engine bay*

Very nice matey....any pics of the whole car yet.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

There's a few old ones knocking about on DW in various places, but I'm waiting for a dry day to get it out of the garage! :lol: (hoping for sometime this year, but not holding my breath :lol: )


----------



## Curtiz (Aug 11, 2006)

what an engine! doesnt even look a day old in them pics, stunning looking mate!


----------



## Macer (Mar 23, 2008)

How in all that is holy did ya do that :doublesho


----------



## Flaming Dragon (Apr 9, 2007)

Pit Viper said:


> , but I hope to have it on a club stand somewhere (not sure which club yet though  )


Oooo oooooo .... pick me, pick me!!!! **picks up her XROC banner & starts waving it about like a loon**:lol: :lol:

Seriously mate... it is gorgeous. Didnt realise it was the one & the same XR2 I have been caught staring at wide eyed at Ford Fair. It really is the nuts.
Its nice to see the XRs kept going & anyone who can keep that sort of standard up gets my full admiration:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

total automotive porn!:argie: 
lol


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Yup, got to say, pornpornpornporn

FantastiC!!!!!


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Wow, cheers guys! Just I hope I get everything done before any of the shows. I'm also very busy at the moment though with setting up a new business so time spent on the XR is restricted to weekends (and we never seem to get any dry ones lately), but hopefully  

Thanks again everyone for the comments - greatly appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Petrol (Jun 10, 2006)

Awesome :thumb: I love old stuff looking like this :argie: Any pics of the rest of the car? 

Edit: Got the engine out of my 11 year old Nissan just to detail it  I will start a thread and post some pics up


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Petrol said:


> Awesome :thumb: I love old stuff looking like this :argie: Any pics of the rest of the car?
> 
> Edit: Got the engine out of my 11 year old Nissan just to detail it  I will start a thread and post some pics up


Look forward to seeing that ^^^ when you post it :thumb:

Thanks for the comments on mine :thumb: There are a few pics knocking about on here in various places, but some aren't right up to date shots. I've been meaning to take some more, but I have to admit that I've not really had time to spend on it over the last few weeks, what with trying to keep the Fiat clean every evening for potential buyers to view. Then as soon as that sold, I got handed my Grandad's car to sell for him, and now I've bought another car myself, which I'm picking up next week, so 'XR time' has been at a premium.
First dry, sunny weekend, I'll try and make time to get it out of the garage and take some pics


----------



## vicky (Dec 20, 2005)

woo carbon! better than this shiny stuff  ay lol


----------



## Petrol (Jun 10, 2006)

Pit Viper said:


> Look forward to seeing that ^^^ when you post it :thumb:
> 
> First dry, sunny weekend, I'll try and make time to get it out of the garage and take some pics


Thanks, I would appreciate that :thumb: 
I've owned a MK1 & MK2 XR2. I then bought a brand new shell to build a show car but ended up selling it after it was painted


----------



## jonny feel good (Mar 9, 2007)

love it!!!!:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Petrol said:


> Thanks, I would appreciate that :thumb:
> I've owned a MK1 & MK2 XR2. I then bought a brand new shell to build a show car but ended up selling it after it was painted


Been having a look at that rebuild link from your thread and WOW :doublesho You're doing an unbelievable job there :thumb: :thumb: I'll keep going back and having a look as I've only 'skimmed' through it up to now.


----------



## imagewizzard (Apr 13, 2008)

looking good i look forward to seeing the car @ the shows ...... 

i do like the carbonfiber touch


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Been giving my other car a bit of detailing attention under the bonnet recently.

It's not 'bling' like the XR2 as I want to keep the Puma looking standard so no carbon fibre or polished alloy & stainless steel under here, but it's come up okay . (need to re-stick the Air Con sticker or get a new one though)

DENSO Iridiums and K&N filter to go in soon


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow, good work, I like the custom parts too :thumb:


----------

